# A Little something to use up part of your stash



## freddie (Jun 12, 2011)

http://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8405252352/h2493917D/


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Well that would frighten you to death if you saw that on a dark night :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have no orange in my stash.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

freddie said:


> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8405252352/h2493917D/


http://www.sterlingnametape.com/


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

http://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8405252352/h2493917D/


----------



## TxTart (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi from Texas USA
Your puppies are so cute, I also have 2 Chihuahuas named Pico and Sam, both are rascals. Thanks for having your darlings picture on site. Theresa


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Gulp,aaaaaaagh.Lindseymary


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello fellow Thunder Bayer, where did you live in Thunder Bay.I am looking at your pic and you do look familiar and how long have you been gone from our very cold city? :-D :-D


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

This picture reminded me of a TV show called Farscape and one of the characters 'D'argo' This was played by an Australian Anthony Simcoe.


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

fabulous. This gives me an idea for a gag gift, thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

giggle!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah..right!!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Unexpected jolly good chuckle!!!


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

A local Richmond,Va church offered a Christmas play for the neighborhood kiddies and the shepards wore yarn beards. It was a cold afternoon and they WERE the warmest of the participants. I had to take a second look to see if they were real or not....from a distance of only a few feet. It was a great addition and NO glue to remove when all was said and done.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

that was a real "laugh out loud" posting!
Blessings


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Yikes. Not in this life time.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Lord of the Rings dwarf!!!! What fun. Great for Halloween or, actually, going outside today where the wind chill is 8 degrees. Wish there were a link for a pattern.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Cute!

Hazel


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

What a kick!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

cathyknits said:


> Unfortunately, I have no orange in my stash.


I think I'd have to say "Fortunately, I have no orange".....


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like one of the dwarfs on the new Hobbit film!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So funny! Makes me think of a great Norseman!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Right, now what can he do with it? :lol:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------

